# Préavis



## Lili258 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir a toutes,
Je me permets de poser une question sur ce forum car vous etes toutes très actives et de bons conseils merci pour cela.
Voilà ma question,l’heure de la fin de contrat est arrivée(31/08/2022)et pas de préavis effectué à ce jour sachant que mon employeur ne m’en a même pas parlé avant mes congés d’été au mois d’août.
Aujourd’hui mon employeur me demande de signer un courrier stipulant que mon préavis à été effectué pendant mes congés et que cela règle le problème sachant que l’on peut effectuer son préavis pendant ses congés m’a t’il dit…
A t’il raison et dois-je signé ce courrier ? Et il pourras valider sa fin de contrat sinon ce n’est pas possible d’avancer le formulaire via internet m’a t’il dit.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
Le préavis peut être effectué *sur des congés payés ACQUIS*......  *avec l'accord du salarié*.
Donc il faut que vous soyez OK.
Si vous ne signez rien il doit vous faire démarrer le préavis dès que possible et vous payer ce préavis.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir


Votre  PE a a moitié raison oui on peu effectuer le préavis sur des cp acquis mais seulement avec votre accord par contre il aurait dû vous stipuler par courrier votre préavis fin juillet début août  pour que le contrat ce finisse au 31 août 
Maintenant vous avez 2 solutions soit vous acceptez de signer ce courrier et fin du contrat le 31 août ( perso je refuse ) , soit vous refusez et dans ce cas il doit vous faire parvenir votre lettre de Licenciement et votre préavis pourra commencer


----------



## Lili258 (29 Août 2022)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses,
Je vais en rediscuter demain avec lui.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Août 2022)

De rien 😉

Soit vous avez un préavis de 15 jours a effectuer si le contrat date de moins de 1 an soit 1 mois de préavis si contrat 1 an et + 

Donc si vous refuser de signer le papier le contrat se finira soit mi septembre soit fin septembre


----------



## kikine (30 Août 2022)

il n'est pas dans votre intérêt d'accepter...


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Et c'est surtout illégal 

Depuis quand on fait signer une fin de contrat le 31 août et on averti son salarié qu'il vient d'effectuer son préavis sans lui avoir notifié par courrier et sans lui avoir remis une lettre de licenciement ????? 
En plus sur une période de congé payés acquis 

Non mais on marche sur la tête là !!!!


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Ah au fait je vous ai pas dit
Vous étiez en préavis pendant vos vacances 
Vôore contrat se termine demain 

Qui accepte cela ??? 
Il y a une procédure de licenciement à respecter
Une convention collective 
Un délai légal de préavis à respecter 
Et l'accord écrit du salarié pour que le préavis soit réalisé sur une période de congé payés acquis 

La c'est la foire au jambon 
Perso je refuse net

Aucun intérêt pour le salarié 
Et surtout aucune reconnaissance de votre travail 

Demandez lui si il accepterait un licenciement dans ses conditions par son employeur ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Et bien il ne doute de rien ce PE vous devez lui redire comment se déroule un licenciement.
Dans les règles une lettre recommandée avec AR avec les dates de préavis 15 j ou 1 mois suivant l'ancienneté le motif du licenciement retrait de l'enfant un joli petit compliment a nounou qui fait toujours plaisir à lire bon facultatif. 
Alors du coup vous étiez simplement en vacances en août monsieur le parent n'avait qu'à en parler fin juillet .vous allez encore toucher un salaire en septembre ! 
Courage ne vous laissez pas faire!


----------



## Lili258 (31 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Attention il m'est déjà arrivé que POLEmploi me demande de voir la lettre de rupture.
Si pas de lettre de rupture, il n'y a pas de rupture et pas de préavis.

La loi n'a jamais empeché un salarié d'accepter de ne pas faire son préavis mais en signant qu'il est d'accord le POLEmploi mettra une carence d'autant de jour car le chômage n'a pas pour vocation de payer le préavis à la place de l'employeur.
Dans quel cas un salarié peut trouver à son avantage d'accepter? Il a trouvé un autre contrat et ça lui permet d'être libéré de ses obligations plus tôt envers le précédent employeur.

Je ne sais pas comment se sont passées les choses pour toi. Peut être étais tu "au courant" (verballement) que le contrat s'arretait au 31 août et donc tu pourrais morallement considérer qu'en effet tu étais bien avertie AVANT (PRE AVISEE!) que la place serait vacante à partir du 1er septembre? Mais c'est une très mauvaise façon de faire car imagine qu'un PE te dise "on finira le 20 août" mais ne l'écrit pas. Tu prends un autre contrat à partir du 21 aout, le PE change d'avis car son plan B pour finir l'été chez Tatie Cunegonde est tombée à l'eau, il exige sa place qu'il n'a de toute façon pas officiellement libérée (pas d'écrit), tu ne peux pas car tu serais en depassement d'Agrément. Il est faché et procédurié, il est en droit de dire que c'est toi qui a mis fin au contrat (pas d'indemnité de rupture et pas d'ARE durant 4 mois) et en prime il demande réparation parce que tu n'as pas respecté le préavis que tu dois, il obtient l'indemnité habituelle: l'équivalent de ton salaire durant le préavis. Tu te retrouve donc non seulement le bec dans l'eau mais obligée de lui donner des sous.
Donc quand un PE te dit qu'il souhaite mettre fin au contrat, tu réponds OK, pensez à faire la lettre en respectant le préavis qui ne pourra pas etre durant mes congés payés acquis. Ainsi s'il ne le fait pas c'est tant pis pour lui, il ne pourra pas dire qu'il ne savait pas.

Ceci étant dit, tu n'es pas censée les avertir de ce qu'ils doivent faire non plus.
Conclusion: non tu ne signe pas cet accord sauf si ça t'arrange toi.


----------



## Lili258 (31 Août 2022)

Merci Griselda pour vos explications


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Alors c'est facile nouvelle règle de la profession.il est formellement interdit de confier choubidou a tatie Cunégonde. Ce sera une clause supérieure à tous les nouveaux contrats !


----------



## VirKill (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pas de préavis pendant les congés acquis avant ou après selon l'ancienneté, lettre de rupture par principe en bonne et dû forme à faire par l'employeur, pas de lettre de licenciement le contrat court sauf si ok pour le courrier proposé par le PE fin contrat le 31 aout 2022, PERSO c'est NON pour moi.
Où va t-on grrrrrrrr


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Septembre 2022)

@VirKill désormais malheureusement il est possible d'effectuer son préavis sur une période de congés acquis, mais uniquement avec l'accord de l'assistante maternelle. 
A moins d'un contrat particulièrement pénible,  aucun intérêt à accepter,  car on cumule des cp pendant des cp mais également pendant le préavis,  selon l'ancienneté on peut perdre jusqu'à 1 mois de salaire.
Là c'est du bidouillage que souhaite l'employeur ni plus ni moins.


----------



## Tatynou1 (5 Septembre 2022)

si préavis pendant vos congés, c'est autant d'argent dû (CP) qu'ils ne vous paieront pas .... 
perso c'est non aussi...


----------



## Lili258 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,tout est rentré dans l’ordre après avoir expliqué tout cela aux parents.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lili258 (9 Septembre 2022)

Et maintenant il va falloir que je me penche sur mon inscription a polemploi car cela fait des années que je ne me suis plus inscrite quand je perdais des contrats… parce que depuis mes débuts en tant que Assmat ils ne m’ont jamais versé un centime quand je finissais mes contrats de travail(enfants qui partaient pour l’école).
Mais là 2 contrats finis et mes autres 2 contrats modifient les contrats à la baisse donc il va falloir que je relance mon dossier mais je ne sais même plus comment procède…pouvez-vous m’aider et m’expliquer pour celles qui y comprennent qque chose svp merci.


----------



## Tatynou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, le mieux serait que vous preniez rdv avec Polemploi. Ca sera + simple de leur expliquer de vive voix et vous aurez tous les documents à leur présenter à l'instant T (pas de perte de temps).

Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Commence par contacter dès aujourd'hui POLEmploi pour demander ton inscription car celle ci ne sera prise en compte qu'à partir de la date où tu demandes à être inscrite et non le dernier jour du contrat perdu. Cela veut dire que si ton ou tes contrats se sont terminés le 31 août, tu pouvais t'inscrire dès le 1er septembre. Là nous sommes le 9 septembre, tu as donc déjà perdu 9 jours d'indemnisation.
A partir de la date où tu demande à être inscrite tu auras automatiquement une carence de 7 jours minimum. D'où l'importance de s'inscrire dès qu'un contrat est terminé.
Ensuite il y aura sans doute une carence calculée concernant l'indemnité compensatrice de CP, logique car POLEmploi ne va pas te payer en doublon d'un employeur.

Tu peux aussi t'inscrire via leur site internet.

Mes conseils sont:
- préparrer absolument TOUS les contrats, TOUS les BS, TOUS les Certificats de Travail, TOUTES les Attestations Employeurs POLEmploi et même TOUTES les lettres de ruptures (car des fois ils les demandent pour verifier les préavis) depuis le début où tu travailles car par expérience ils sont les champions pour dire et même écrire qu'ils n'ont besoin que de si ou là et à la dernière minute mettre ton dossier en attente parce qu'ils veulent encore d'autres documents. En outre quand tu vas sur place tu peux y faire des photocopies gratuitement et si tu as TOUT avec toi, pas de retard ;-) !
- une fois inscrite, même quand tu seras à nouveau "à plein", ne te désinscrit pas, actualise toi tous les mois ainsi quand tu perds un contrat le calcul se fera sans delai
- prends garde tout de même car si à un moment on te verse une ARE qui te semble plus importante qu'elle ne devrait, même plusieurs mois plus tard on pourra te demander de la rembourser. Donc si tu as un doute n'hésite pas à demander de verifier.
- si on te demande de rembourser alors qu'il t'a bien semblé normal qu'on te verse cette ARE, avant de rembourser là encore demande à faire verifier car des boulettes informatiques peuvent arriver.


----------



## Lili258 (9 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda pour vos explications.
Je viens d’aller voir le site pole emploi et dès le début ça bloque quand ils posent les questions pour pouvoir s’inscrire pfff…
Je vais essayer d’appeler dès que possible.
Les galères commencent déjà ou bien c’est parce que je n’ai jamais fait que ça coince.


----------



## Lili258 (9 Septembre 2022)

Merci à tatynou1 aussi


----------

